

Show HN: A hexagonal grid for collaboration - spfoos
https://tohive.com

======
fiatjaf
Have anyone thinked of this before? It is in fact a cool idea.

~~~
fiatjaf
Actually, the implementation is not bad.

    
    
        Cell contains free flow text with formatting.
        It supports  concurrent editing, inline comments
        and meta.

------
ildfrost
What exactly are those tables in the center of the clusters?

~~~
spfoos
It's a Summary View that updates based on filters that you specify. It has a
link to the original cell.

~~~
ildfrost
Filters for text from content? Or just meta?

~~~
spfoos
The filters are based on Meta. We support types in Meta (string, number, date,
users).

Meta can also be placed in content to flow with text.

